# The Last Supper



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

I was so proud of this I felt it deserved its own thread...


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 2, 2013)

Shouldn't you be one body to the right


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

wut?


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 2, 2013)

Is that Mish behind you.  JC Waterwalker's gal friend.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

The mysterious smile...


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

You guys know that isn't me, right?

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/316870-hello-my-name-robert-casio-8.html#post2885374


----------



## pgriz (Mar 2, 2013)

yeah, we know who you are.  And after you posted the first one, I made a mental note to myself not to stand too close to you lest the lightning strikes.  :greenpbl:

By the way, have you got a model release from u-no-hoo?


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 2, 2013)

One more burbon and I think I'll figure the whole thing out.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 2, 2013)

:lmao: OMG...I just figured it out, and it's even funnier then when I thought it was you


----------



## Mully (Mar 2, 2013)

^^^^^ Ya me too


----------



## Rosy (Mar 2, 2013)

you actually look better than the original....


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 2, 2013)

He's a dazzler with dat smile


----------



## dbvirago (Mar 2, 2013)

Who's that guy at the table with Robert?


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 2, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> Who's that guy at the table with Robert?



Dude.. don't you know Kenny loggens when you see him?


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2013)

*chuckle*


----------

